# Nellis AFB Operation Red Flag



## FastTrax (Apr 21, 2021)

www.globalsecurity.org/military/ops/red-flag.htm

www.airforcemag.com/red-flag-21-1-readying-airmen-guardians-for-great-power-competition/

www.si.edu/content/SE/SOLs/Fighter_Pilot_Standards.pdf

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exercise_Red_Flag

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fighter_Pilot:_Operation_Red_Flag


----------



## jerry old (Apr 28, 2021)

Trax, you post good stuff
These planes are only instruments of death, are we to be enthralled watching their coming and going?
Yea, we are!
We watch because it gives us a feeling of strength, awe and other emotions that make us glad we are Americans.

Killing folks has always been the primary pastime of just about every nation in the world.

We prefer to kill those that are not our countrymen, but were not above killing our own in civil wars.


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 29, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Trax, you post good stuff
> These planes are only instruments of death, are we to be enthralled watching their coming and going?
> Yea, we are!
> We watch because it gives us a feeling of strength, awe and other emotions that make us glad we are Americans.
> ...



Thnx j o. as is said, it's in our nature and GOD gifted humanity with Free Will.


----------

